# Autismo e vaccini



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

*Autismo e vaccini*

http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=Flash&d_op=getit&id=13973


L'ultimo documentario di Gary Null, Autismo Made in USA, constiene un finale sorprendente: di autismo si può guarire.




.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Autismo e vaccini*
> 
> http://www.arcoiris.tv/modules.php?name=Flash&d_op=getit&id=13973
> 
> ...


  ... basta viverci per un anno o due in Italia ... gli passa tutto! hips! :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... basta viverci per un anno o due in Italia ... gli passa tutto! hips! :rotfl:



Faccio finta di non aver letto va  .


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2011)

*Wakefield si difende dalle accuse del BMJ*

*Wakefield si difende dalle accuse del BMJ* 
7/1/2011 6:37:24 

Nei giorni scorsi il British Medical Journal ha apertamente accusato il Dott. Andrew Wakefield, autore di una ricerca scientifica che collegava il vaccino MMR all’autismo, di aver pubblicato un lavoro “ingannevole”, ovvero intenzionalmente falso. 

La storia di Wakefield e del dibattito che è nato attorno alla sua ricerca la conosciamo già, per cui ci limitiamo a presentare la sua intervista di ieri alla CNN, dove Wakefield ha risposto alle accuse del BMJ portategli dal conduttore Anderson Cooper. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkQaceiV6jc 

Di certo è curioso che ci siano voluti “sette anni di approfondite indagini giornalistiche” … 

… – come ci racconta Anderson Cooper - per scoprire che soltanto uno dei dodici casi esaminati da Wakefield nella ricerca originale fosse davvero affetto da autismo. 

E’ anche interessante notare come il sottotitolo dell’articolo del BMJ legga “Clear evidence of falsification of data should now close the door on this damaging vaccine scare”. Ovvero: ”Prove evidenti di falsificazione dei dati dovrebbero ora mettere fine a questa dannosa paura dei vaccini”. Dannosa per chi li vende, naturalmente. 

A volte si tradiscono le proprie intenzioni proprio per la fretta di raggiungere certe conclusioni. 

Massimo Mazzucco 

*Qui* la intervista completa della CNN.  

http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3669


----------

